# LOTM - June 2020 (Stuofsci02)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for June 2020 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

June 2020 Nominations:

1) Alex1389 - Lawn Journal









2) OD on Grass -  Lawn Journal


3) Stuofsci02 - Lawn Journal


4) SimonR - Lawn Journal


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

@Alex1389

He deserves it!!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I nominate @OD on Grass 
 Lawn Journal

Doing big things :thumbup:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I nominate @Stuofsci02

Lawn Journal


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Wow thanks @gregonfire! Honored to even be included in this lol. Looking like some seriously nice lawns to go up against this month!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Harts .. Thank you for the nomination. it is very much appreciated and I am honored! Good luck to all!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow! I'm honored to be nominated! But I'm voting for @Stuofsci02 !! Great job!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

OD on Grass said:


> Wow! I'm honored to be nominated! But I'm voting for @Stuofsci02 !! Great job!


I recognize that photo from your video... Nice stripes in Bermuda for early in the season.. your place is really coming together and it has been fun to watch..


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 with some bonus points for the epic lighting.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I nominate @SimonR. Unbelievable amount of work to get this result! :thumbsup:

Lawn Journal


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

I kill to have any of those lawns! Good job all. Maybe one day!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow, another tough one to decide! All great nominations. I have to think about it and come back to this.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@SimonR can't believe the amount of work you put into it!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

I nominate @SimonR


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Cool season looks really good with stripes..


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for the Nomination!

SR


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @Stuofsci02!


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Congrats @Stuofsci02! Well deserved.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 Crushed it! Fully deserved.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Congrats @Stuofsci02 beautiful property


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Congratulations, @Stuofsci02. Your lawn always impresses.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Congrats @Stuofsci02!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@Stuofsci02 congrats on a beautiful lawn.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thank you to everyone that voted and all members (and especially mods and JW) for making this forum such an awesome place to come. I love that there are folks from all over the world with different turfs, property sizes, goals but we can all come together and socialize with this great hobby. Even if you just look at the four nominations this month you have several different grass types, multiple countries and lawn sizes ranging from 800 sqft to 28,000 + sqft. A diverse group for sure! Congrats to all the nominees as every lawn is fantastic and one to be proud of!

Cheers,

Stu


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congrats @Stuofsci02!! Well deserved. Is that a mix?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Congrats @Stuofsci02!! Well deserved. Is that a mix?


Yeah.. It was builder sod which was likely just KBG, but not sure the cultivar. I did overseed about 5 years ago with a KBG/PRG/FF mix before I had any smarts... So who knows what I have now.... I don't see much FF to be honest with you. It is still mostly KBG.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

maaaaan look at that domination line to the house on the left 

beautiful yard Stuo!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Well done @Stuofsci02


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@Stuofsci02 
I'm a little late on the congratulations, but nonetheless, they are well deserved. I really like the twilight photo with the soffit lights on.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Chris LI @Redtenchu @SimonR @bushwacked . Thank you!


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 that pic is amazing! What a compliment that lawn is to an incredible property! Congrats! 🙌🏽


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Bcsteve said:


> @Stuofsci02 that pic is amazing! What a compliment that lawn is to an incredible property! Congrats! 🙌🏽


Thank you!


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

Congratulations @Stuofsci02 absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Light of the World (Feb 28, 2020)

Inspiring gentlemen, slow clapping at my computer


----------

